
Obesity, walking pace and risk of severe Covid-19 [pdf] - throwaway888abc
https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.07.10.20150003v1.full.pdf
======
GekkePrutser
Unfortunately COVID is also a major _cause_ of obesity (or at least increased
weight and loss of physical fitness). First due to the lockdowns, and now the
masks which make it harder to walk outdoors in the heat we have here, and much
less appealing to even go outside. I find it very depressing to see all these
masked, scared faces trying to scurry away from all these dangerous other
people. Yes I wear mine all the time and keep my distance too but I just don't
feel like going out anymore in this nightmare.

I limit it to a trip to the corner shop every couple of days just like during
the lockdown, there's just no enjoyment in life anymore. Even a potential
holiday no longer offers an escape from the misery of daily life, as COVID is
everywhere.

I see in myself and the people I know it's also causing a lot of mental
illness issues (usually hidden ones that surface due to all the extra stress
of this 'new normal'), and all treatments for things that aren't COVID are at
a minimum level around here.

We really need to find a real solution soon so we can pick up our lives again.
I for one will never get used to this 'new normal' being normal at all and I
definitely don't want to. For me life right now is not worth living and the
only thing that keeps me going is the hope that it can return to the real
normal and I can pick up the pieces of my life.

So to be honest, my obesity (and even the risk of dying from COVID itself) is
the least of my worries right now.

~~~
cafard
Actually, working at home, away from food trucks and sandwich shops, has led
to me losing some weight. I do wear a mask on errands, but there is plenty of
space on the streets around my house, allowing me to run without getting too
close to others out for a walk or run.

~~~
GekkePrutser
Yeah this is what I did but the law was just changed.. Here in Catalonia,
Spain there was an uptick in some towns far away from here and they decided to
enforce masks all the time in all their communities, and have already stated
this will be the case until the crisis is over, which could be years.

